# SOTW, Signature of the Week (Week Ending November 28)



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Well I figure its time we get these fired up again so Im putting 5000 points up for grabs, 


Competition guidlines

*Size*:Maximum of 420 X 250

*Theme*, Favorite fighter, but there is a catch, it cannot be a fighter currently competing for either the UFC or Affliction**

*User Insignia* Not required**

Contest will close at Midnight Friday

I will try to get the voting up saturday and Voting will run for 3 days, 

Winner will recieve 20,000 credits 
No Posting your entry till thursday

Good Luck

Entrants

ME (Toxic)
Steph05050
D.P.
MJB23
ScottySulivan
ToeZup


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I've been meaning to get this running again i've just been busy** 

After this week I will start it up**


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I got it this week no worries**


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

I'll donate 10,000 points as a prize** I enjoy watching what you guys put together**


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

im in, gotta pick a fighter though


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

This will be my first SOTW, but yea, i'll try**


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

FunkYou said:


> I'll donate 10,000 points as a prize** I enjoy watching what you guys put together**


Well since the Funky one had to up the ante, I'll match him making it 20, 000 points for the winner**


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

well i got mine ready....hope more people join in


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I got one done but Im not really happy with it so I might redo it or touch it up a bit, We really need more than 3 of us, I wonder were Composure, Kyronicle and Chuck are?


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Sign me up. I'm just going to use one I made a long time ago but I really like it.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

im sure they will join toxic...but yeah i got mine made im pretty happy with it but ill need to retouch some as well


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Good to see you aboard MJB,I finally figured out how to put the finishing touches on mine, you all better bring your A game.


----------



## scottysullivan (Sep 23, 2008)

I'm in


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

I'll give it a shot.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Well, well, its almost looking like we might have ourselves a competition eh boys,? and you too chicky-poo.


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

Yes sir. This should be a good one.


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

damn man i relly need to get my photoshop back up and working


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Is it your computer or a software issue?


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

i think its just my laptop, need to reinstall windows, got so much crap on here


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

Here is my entry gentlemen. Have a great Thanksgiving and war Chad Hinton.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

Great work MJB. This forum has the best graphics guys around I must say. I don't see the kind of quality I see here anywhere else.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

For something thats quite simple MJB that is also very effective.


----------



## scottysullivan (Sep 23, 2008)

Finished.










All entries so far are awesome.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)




----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I like it Steph, nice work.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

All great choices i like them all..


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Toxic, once again you come with the sweetness, very creative.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Thanks Corn,

This was what I did orginally







It just seemed to be missing something, I was trying to tweak it when I got the idea for the Anarchy Star then it just seemed to bring it toether, I mean as far as Monsons look that tatoo is whats always stood out to me.


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

Very nice work lady and gents


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

Very nice everyone.


----------



## Pearce (Apr 30, 2007)

Wow, good work everyone. These are some really top-notch graphics raise01:


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

thanks...everyones looks great gonna be a tough one i think


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Here's mine guys


----------



## scottysullivan (Sep 23, 2008)

Toxic whens the poll going up?

and nice sigs everyone


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Late tonight or early tommorow morning.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Gotta Finish Mine Quick Or Am I Too Late!?


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Okay too late but I wanted to enter something 










as fast as I could lol


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

Great job TraMaI. Good choice of fighter as well my friend.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

That one actually looks really crappy to me  I hate the colors and its just all around not composed the best but I wanted to enter so I finished it as fast as I could lol. Thanks though man


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

we gonna be voting anytime soon on these?


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Hmm, maybe someone should start the voting thread up for Toxic.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

If he doesnt get it up by tmw then I'll put it up


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

surprised toxic isnt back yet he is usually a daily site visitor


----------

